# Pasta in an emergency TNT



## kadesma (May 18, 2011)

We enjoy this especially When we need something fast and easy, Cook one lb of spaghetti  or linguine. while pasta is cooking heat 6 Tab. evoo and 2 Tab butter in skillet over low. heat til butter is melted and creamy. Add a  tea.of finely minced garlic,  saute over low heat stirring til fragrant. Add 1 can anchovies reserve the oil stirring over low heat  til anchovies dissolve into a paste. Check pasta and see if it's al dente Toss with the anchovy oil and add2-3 tab. fresh chopped parsley and reserved anchovy oil.Give the pasta and sauce a heavy sprinkle of ground coarse black pepper if you have a few min. toasted nuts of some sort is good with this also a plate of sliced heirloom tomatoes dressed with evoo and white balsamic
Great with just warm buttered French or Italian bread, roasted brussels sprouts and Strawberry salad.or the dressed tomatoes
kadesma


----------



## justplainbill (May 18, 2011)

How many people do you feed with 1 pound of linguine?  
For those who do not like anchovies, I suggest adding some reconstituted dried mushrooms, red pepper flakes, and pitted kalamata olives to the garlic and olive oil.  A heavy sprinkling of grated pecorino romano helps round out the dish.


----------



## kadesma (May 18, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> How many people do you feed with 1 pound of linguine?
> For those who do not like anchovies, I suggest adding some reconstituted dried mushrooms, red pepper flakes, and pitted kalamata olives to the garlic and olive oil.  A heavy sprinkling of grated pecorino romano helps round out the dish.


Around here it will feed 2-1/2  we love anchovies and the taste they get when the melt into the butter and oil it's altogether different than right out of the tin, your idea sounds very nice thanks for sharing it with us.But this is just an emergency  meal for us. We don't do it often. 

kadesma


----------



## justplainbill (May 18, 2011)

Sounds like 'healthy' portions.  I wish I could get to eat such fare more often.


----------



## kadesma (May 18, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Sounds like 'healthy' portions.  I wish I could get to eat such fare more often.


You can just break that box of pasta in half put the rest in a baggie and stick in the freezer, cook  dress and eat. I like to eat just the pasta and some sliced heirloom tomatoews with evoo, white balsamic salt and pepper and a small portion of greens, or peas, spinach. You can do this some of your ideas make my mouth water.
kadesmae


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 19, 2011)

I had something similar to this the other day, CJ...it had diced tomatoes, diced kalamatas, sliced green onions and capers...very good.  I'm not sure what the sauce was, but yours sounds good.


----------



## spork (May 19, 2011)

kades, did you say, tea?  Do you mean a pour of infused liquid, or dried tea leaves to be used as a sort of herb?  Googling my brain for "cooking with tea"....


----------



## kadesma (May 19, 2011)

spork said:


> kades, did you say, tea?  Do you mean a pour of infused liquid, or dried tea leaves to be used as a sort of herb?  Googling my brain for "cooking with tea"....


Sorry Spork I meant a teaspoon of I always abriviate and sometimes it comes out looking like something else.
kades


----------

